# Leo Life condensation worries



## Drebin1349 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello it's my first time here and I will soon be the owner of my first leopard gecko (also my first reptile) and I am currently trying to set up the vivarium for when I buy him or her.

I bought a substrate called Leo Life from Pro Rep and it is a mixture of sand soil and rocks and was very mildly damp to the touch but not enough to cause any kind of concern. This substrate is specifically targeted for leopard geckos so i figured it would be the best choice.

After filling the vivarium with this substrate and heating it up I got a lot of condensation on the glass on the hot side of the viv and there are some water droplets on the far wall at the cool side.

My question is... Will this amount of moisture be harmful to my gecko or not?

What can I do to fix this or do I even need to?

Thanks.


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Condensation and humidity are slightly different, so the condensation isn't anything to worry about. Your leo might even choose to drink the condensation.

A lot of substrates produce high humidity and condensation for the first couple of days when you put them in. As long as it isn't sustained, it's generally nothing to worry about.

Those substrates are some of the best commercially available substrates by the way. Great to see companies have latched onto the bioactive trend, saves us having to mix stuff together ourselves and make a mess in the process!

What I would do is install a hygrometer and keep an eye on the humidity. Not sure what it should be for a leo, but it's always worth monitoring humidity for any reptile. A vast number of health problems come from extended periods with the humidity too low or too high.


----------



## Drebin1349 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I think I'll get myself a hygrometer, it would help to monitor the humid hide aswell anyway. Just thinking the condensation could maybe be just because of the temp difference between the hot side and my room. You are probably right though the substrate probably can't produce that much moisture on it's own hopefully it will clear up in the next few days. I just give the glass a wipe off now so we'll see what happens.


----------

